# Dorico 4 using divisi with VSL Special Edition - a big limitation?



## BenjaminParis (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi there,

I'm doing some divisi strings tests using the playback template of VSL Synchronized Special Edition.

I created a short line of music for violins, starting in unisson, then spliting into divisi. 

Having all of the Special Editions, I choose as a playback template Special Editions vol. 1-7. 

This should lead Dorico to pick, among the different strings library, the Dimension Strings one, in which you can decide, by a key swith, to hear 8, or 4 (there are two groups of 4), or 2 players (there are 4 groups of 2).

I wish by default Dorico would bring up the Dimension violin with 8 player. That would suit perfectly the unisson moments.

Unfortunately it chooses to have only 4 (first group).

When I turn the irv button it creates a second vst with Dimension Strings and assigns it to the other 4 players (the second group).

Which leads to this: when in unisson I have 4 players, when in divisi mode I have 8.

When it should be: 8 players in unisson, and in divisi 4 players playing a line, 4 other players playing another line.

Did I miss something, or is it a limitation-a big one?

In a perfect world, Dorico should create three instruments per track when it comes to unisson...

A bit annoying too: when a VSL Synchron library loads, it's with Velocity XF turned off, making all the progressive dynamics impossible... you have to turn it on instrument by instrument... Or, again, did I miss something?

Thanks for your advices...

Best,

B.

PS: still, I think Dorico is a wonderful software!


----------



## Gil (Jan 14, 2022)

Hello,
Perhaps you'll have answers posting your questions on Dorico forum and/or VSL notation forum.
I'm interested in the answers you'll receive 
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## BenjaminParis (Jan 14, 2022)

Thanks for the hint, Gil, I will give it a try! Best, B.


----------



## BenjaminParis (Jan 14, 2022)

Daniel, at Dorico, answered to tell the playback templates depend on VSL, so I will wait for their answer (I posted my message on both forums, Dorico and VSL).


----------



## ptram (Jan 14, 2022)

I think you should use different voices for each of the divisi part. A voice can be routed to a different VST instrument. So, you will have:

- an 8 Vni instance of DimStrings for the _Tutti_ part;
- a 4 Vni instance for _divisi a_ (Voice 1)
- a 4 Vni instance for _divisi b_ (Voice 2)

The 4-Vni desk can be selected manually.

Paolo


----------



## BenjaminParis (Jan 14, 2022)

Thanks ptram. In Dorico 3.5 there was this option, bit I thought it was limited to two instruments per track, wasn’t it? In Dorico 4 it became « irv » but it seems like it more or less works the same way. A workaround would be to use down and up stems maybe, as it seems like it does generate a sub-track when in irv. I’m not in front of my computer and will hardly be during the we but that could work. Not the most easy way though (even if it works)…


----------



## BenjaminParis (Jan 14, 2022)

Oh sorry i just realize this is what you suggested… Thanks!


----------



## wcreed51 (Feb 2, 2022)

What does IRV stand for?


----------



## BenjaminParis (Feb 2, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> What does IRV stand for?


No idea. But I realised it replaces the previous function (forgot its name) enabling the split of voices to another instrument. (Sorry for my bad English.)


----------



## ssnowe (Feb 2, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> What does IRV stand for?


Independently Routed Voices


----------

